# Vintage Compass Caravan



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My parents have been given the not so wonderful job of clearing a friend of a friend's house which has included a car and caravan.

Now the old chap was 89 he had lived in a house he built himself in 1960 he was a carpenter by trade and everything is top notch quality.

Now under all the junk in the garden they found a Compass Caravan which the old chap and his wife (who died 3 years ago) aged 85 used to do alot of caravanning and cycling.

This caravan has a Compass badge on it and its a lovely shape with a raised ridge bit on top with tiny little opening windows.

Its a bit damp at the front but the rest of it is ok the insides are not worth saving but it has electric 3 way fridge which works - full oven full bathroom and working toilet.

Is it worth salvaging or just scrap it. It just seems a shame that someone could refurbish it and return it back to its former glory. I didn't have my camera to take any pics but have tried to do a search and can't find anything, we are thinking this van is well over 30 years old. The towing bit and floor are in nearly new condition.

Any thoughts? (clean ones please).

Greenie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Work out a price, advertise it inthe local free press, someone may want to do it up,or, it would do as a "Site" van for a chap working away,just a thought.
Gearjammer.
PS. Little horse riding paddock/school,as shelter from the elements?.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*caravan*

The chassis alone is worth buying to use as a base for a trailer.
Often seen them on ebay to be used as a trailer for £150-200.

Have you got a local recycling scrapyard nearby? (there is one at Ripon) that will pay good money for reclaimed metal.

Or advertise it on freecycle.


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

By a "raised bit on top with little windows" do you mean a lantern roof? If so it is unlikely to be a Compass.
Can you post a photograph as I am into old caravans!! (Well someone has to be!!)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It certainly would have a value as there is growing interest in old caravans.
You could try contacting these people with a photo:
http://www.historiccaravanclub.com/
Can you also post a photo on here.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sadly it went to Caravan Heaven this aft - he wanted to well my mother wanted her garden back! such a shame.

It definitely said Compass on it and was a lovely shape ahhh well.

Thanks

Greenie 

PS it was like the Cheltenham in Gerry's weblink postage


----------

